# Remplacement iPad et appli payantes



## Fred 80 (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un iPad 2 avec qq appli payantes et je viens de toucher un iPad 4 au boulot. Cet iPad 4 possède son propre compte iTunes mais est il possibles de transférer mes appli dessus ? 
Le but étant de ne remplacer le 2 par le 4 tout en garant les appli du 4.


----------



## drs (10 Juin 2013)

Non tu ne peux pas transf&#233;rer des applis d'un compte &#224; un autre.
Mais rien ne t'empeche d'utiliser deux comptes sur le meme ipad


----------



## Fred 80 (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour
Merci
Ok pour les 2 comptes mais dans ce cas est ce que Numbers passera dans ce nouvel iPad ?


----------



## sparo (15 Juin 2013)

Tu peux associer jusque 5 appareils idevice(iPad/iphone/iPod) sur un même Compte iTunes, tu peux officiellement installer chaque application acheter sur les 5 appareils.

À la maison 1 iPad et 2 iphone et aucun soucis même les achats inapp sont partager entre les appareils 

Donc oui tu peux remettre number sur un autre iPad sans soucis mais il faut qu'il soit associer au même compte iTunes


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juin 2013)

sparo a dit:


> Tu peux associer jusque 5 appareils idevice(iPad/iphone/iPod) sur un même Compte iTunes, tu peux officiellement installer chaque application acheter sur les 5 appareil



Je pense que tu confonds avec le nombres d'ordinateurs.
Les 4 iPhones et 4 iPads de la famille sont sur mon même compte AppleStore sans problème.


----------



## Fred 80 (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'avais déjà un iPad 2, un iPad 1 et un iphone et par exemple numbers ne s'est pa sinstallé sur l'iPad 1 .


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

sur le nouvel iPad, il suffit d'aller dans : 

Reglage / AppStore, y connecter son ancien compte

Apres aller dans l'appstore et télécharger ses anciens applications installé.

puis par la suite remettre le nouveau compte ou bien garder l'ancien


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> sur le nouvel iPad, il suffit d'aller dans :
> 
> Reglage / AppStore, y connecter son ancien compte
> 
> ...



- C'est pas spécifique au nouvel iPad.
- Ça va être un joyeux bordel pour les mises à jour des app.


----------



## Fred 80 (19 Juin 2013)

Ok merci, je vais essay cela.


----------



## Fred 80 (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour
Cela a fonctionnè. Merci beaucoup


----------

